# Are you a PC or console gamer?



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I much prefer consoles due to the fact that they last anywhere from 4-10 years with new games being released, and you don't have to keep upgrading them. Though I have a PC from 2007 and I do occasionally enjoy playing Left 4 Dead or Counter Strike, but my graphics card (nVidia GeForce 7300) isn't really capable of playing any of the newer games out for PC. Plus, soon I will own all 3 consoles so I don't have to worry about exclusives. However, if you can afford to keep your PC up-to-date and run all the games at their max, I bet the experience is second to none when compared to a console.

So, which do you prefer and why?


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have always preferred pc as i find using a keyboard and mouse affords more control as opposed console controllers and the graphics look so much better than most t.v's. I do however like the wii and would actually buy one. The only dislike i have is when they start a game off on the pc platform then move it to consoles only. The other downfall is console games always seem to be out before the pc versions.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been a PC gamer since I was a kid. My favorite games have always been FPS's, which tend to be awful on a console compared to a PC with a mouse and keyboard. I also like simulation games, where again a PC is better because you can easily plug in whatever controller you like. Last but not least, my job involves a lot of programming, so having a system that can be used for both gaming and work makes sense for me. Upgrading does cost money, but it's not like you have to buy a whole new PC every year. I tend to upgrade piece by piece instead of replacing the whole system, which is much cheaper. 

I do have a PS3 but I just use it for watching videos streamed from a PC


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

Infexxion said:


> I much prefer consoles due to the fact that they last anywhere from 4-10 years with new games being released, and you don't have to keep upgrading them. Though I have a PC from 2007 and I do occasionally enjoy playing Left 4 Dead or Counter Strike, but my graphics card (nVidia GeForce 7300) isn't really capable of playing any of the newer games out for PC. Plus, soon I will own all 3 consoles so I don't have to worry about exclusives. However, if you can afford to keep your PC up-to-date and run all the games at their max, I bet the experience is second to none when compared to a console.
> 
> So, which do you prefer and why?


Personally I like the PC over consoles. But it helps that I dropped a large amount of cash on this new rig, it can play everything from this current generation of consoles without a sweat. Plus when I do need to upgrade I just need to drop $250ish on a new video card and the future Xbox 720, PS4, and Wii HDD still won't be able to touch this bad boy!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

PC for sure. Like others have said, I find mouse and keyboard better for controlling stuff. I just can't play FPS on a console.


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

PC for me too *waves* FPS or 3PS, nothing beats keyboard+mouse!

Though recently I've played MGS4 on PS3 and loved it. Now eagerly awaiting Heavy Rain


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

ecotec83 said:


> I have always preferred pc as i find using a keyboard and mouse affords more control as opposed console controllers


:agree

I have a PS2, but I doubt I've used it 20 times in all the time I've had it.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Console, I don't play fps and my pc is to crap for high end games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

PC...mods...


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm more of a console gamer because it's more convenient. PC gaming is more versatile and probably more rewarding, if you're into that kind of thing, but all the hoops I remember having to jump through just to play a simple game on a PC simply didn't make it worth it. As far as FPSes are concerned, I like them equally on both platforms. Mouse/keyboard or dual analog -- whatever. As long as no one is getting an unfair advantage in control on the respective system (damn hackers and controller modders), I don't care.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Console, because my computer is a petrified piece of Jurassic crap that can barely run Solitaire. The only PC game I ever really got into was Morrowind, I must have played that for at least 200 hours.


----------



## turbo7 (May 8, 2009)

Xbox man these days.

Used to be massivly into PC gaming but its far too much effort, you have to istnall the game, find patches, apply updates, get latest drivers, use horrible server finding systems to get in a game, no friends system, bad voice implemenations, no simple way to join friends games.

Xbox live changed all that 

pop in the CD and you can go join some friends off you go!


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

console, but I can play both, prefer console though. Haven't played any games in a few weeks though.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Consoles are lame.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Hardcore console gamer. pc is too much trouble, guess I'm just lazy.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Never have to worry about lag time on a console.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

PC gamer, although I do dabble a bit with console gaming.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Console games all the way aside from DOOM and Civilization II.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Both! I really feel sorry for those who only play one or the other.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

A little of both. My PC is not aging very well so mostly console these days, Xbox 360 that is.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

PC all the way.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

console, i guess. the only thing i play on the computer is the sims 3 and that's not very often.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Console. I could never play a game on here, I'm more used to using it for browsing, chatting etc.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Console. I got tired of putting money into upgrading my PC. Although I like the superior graphics that a PC CAN provide with the right setup.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Both but with most games beign phased out for PC I find myself on my PS3 a lot. I still use my PC for racing sims though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even though I prefer PC I use to play both until it got too expensive to do so, now I'm pc only.


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

i've always been more into console since i was a kid, but also it's comfier playing games from my couch or bed:b


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

If I could afford a worthwhile computer I'd play more PC games, but I've never had a computer that was worthwhile. I did enjoy a few games I played on my ex's though. I prefer Playstation. I love many series that are on ps only and it has a vast library. I also am very used to the control scheme and such. I really care more about the game than whatever I have to use to play it. As long as it's a good game, I'm happy


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

PC gamer, but when i get a job one day i want to get a 360 and PS3. i have a Wii but don't really play it


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I play 99% on PC. My PC is strong enough to handle the latest releases. At least for another six months or so... Haven't ever owned a console. I play with friends sometimes and it's good fun but I much prefer the versatility of the PC. I can play games AND a whole lot of other stuff aswell. Also from playing CS at a competitive level I just can't imagine playing a FPS with a hand control. Plus, my below average muscle control in my left hand ruins a lot of console gaming for me anyway.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

PC for FPS, strategy and RPGs, old-school consoles for platformers. New consoles are overpriced, overheating boxes of suck with terrible games.


----------



## Socialsuicide24 (Jun 11, 2011)

I like playing computer games (Mass Effect 2, Rift, Civilization V, The Sims 3, Wizard 101, Dragon Age: Origins). I have troubles concentrating on one thing at a time so I usu. need to have the tv going at the same time or I go nuts. I tried a couple consoles but I got very bored quickly.:afr


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Console, with out a doubt. I never liked playing games on my computer as much.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

PC without a doubt. Better controls, better games (for me), better graphics, better resolution. Everything is better for me. I like RPG's mostly and also some adventure games. I don't really play first (or third) person shooters but I think mouse and keyboard is a much better control scheme in those games than a gamepad. The controls are also way better in RPG's like Dragon Age: Origins for example.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I use both.

Ever since I got a better PC though I've been more into PC gaming. I like the customizability that often comes with PC games (like Dragon age for example; you can do so much modding on the PC version). But I don't like the controls very much.

I don't feel like I prefer either because it differs from how a game is played. Also I find some games that I enjoy to be only available on pc, or on console, so I can't really choose. :b


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

PC gamer. keyboard+mouse ftw. building,upgrading and modding PC's is my hobby.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

A bit of both, i used to be more of a console player until i got a decent PC. Know i'm probably more of a PC gamer.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Only reason I own a console is for Rock Band. I have too much money invested into it to get rid of it as well.

PC gaming is all I do elsewise. Can't beat a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

I enjoy both but mainly focus on console gaming. I just can't afford to update my laptop to play the latest games and what not.


----------



## massive headwound harry (Apr 30, 2011)

I keep alternating. NES -> PC (Wolf3D, Doom, Quake, Warcraft 2, System Shock 2) -> GameCube -> Wii -> PC (TF2).

The consoles get more games that look awesome at first glance but most of them are pretty unplayable due to having cameras that are always pointing the wrong way. Does this bother anyone else, or am I just crazy? I was excited when the Wii was announced with its 3D mouse. I thought that it would finally have games where the player could control the camera. But no, it's just for swinging swords and such.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Definitely console


----------



## SIM 83 (Aug 26, 2010)

I prefer consoles for a few reasons, but one of the main reasons is when you buy a game for a console you know that it's going to work properly (unless of course the disc itself is defective which is very rare).

The graphics on modern consoles aren't too different from the PC either, maybe just a few smoothed off and rounded edges on the PC versions here and there. Not like 10+ years ago anyway when they were worlds apart.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

PC. dedicated servers= no lag, more players.Mods. Graphics. Oh and keyboard and mouse, but I also play with a 360 controller sometimes.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

PC. I don't have a console right now, although I kinda want one.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

PC


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Console, too much spec updating on PC and I hate playing games with a mouse and keyboard. So PS3 and Xbox 360 for me and no Wii, too many kiddie games and virtually no mature games and motion control doesn't interest me.

There are some awesome looking games on PC though but it's not worth $1000 plus to play them.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Both, used to be exclusively consoler until i got a gaming capable PC.
I still enjoy consoloes for the simplicity though, no hassle just insert the disc!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I've bought both current gen consoles within the last year or so, and I wish I hadn't wasted my money on them. Other than for playing DVDs I rarely use them (haven't played a game on either of them in several months). And the "exclusives" really aren't worth it.

However, my pc has been giving me new gaming badassery (for a _fraction_ of the money it costs to buy them on consoles), as well as serving up 10 year old classic goodness.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Console but I play some games on the computer aswell, mainly online and football manager/minecraft my computer cant hold that many games really


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

PC. The only time I play on any console, is when I go to my brothers place.


----------



## psgchisolm (Jul 8, 2011)

Strictly PC. Console games are FAR too easy. I played MW2 ONCE after not playing on a 360 for more than a year and got 10 kills right off the bat.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Mainly play on my Xbox 360 for the past few years. I do have a gaming PC though.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

I was a PC gamer. I like FPS's and i prefered mouse and keyboard. My computer couldn't handle most newer games, and the only game i could play on it was dead. Since it's too expensive for me to buy a new computer just for games i got a console. At first i hated the hell out of it. It really took a while to get used to a controller. Now i prefer the console over the PC. PC's are too much of a waste of time and money for me, consoles are simple.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Consoles, I can't afford good PCs.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am a PC gamer. Have been from the very beginning. Probably because I grew up with PC's all along.

Although I also own three consoles (a PS2, an Xbox, and an Xbox 360).


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

psgchisolm said:


> Strictly PC. Console games are FAR too easy. I played MW2 ONCE after not playing on a 360 for more than a year and got 10 kills right off the bat.


^

FPSs/RTSs are far better on PC.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

pc ftw


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Console all the way.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

PC these days  I dont want to get into a why PC is better conversation. It just is lol


----------

